# Walking ....



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi All, 

Can I get your thoughts & tips on walking nicely on a lead with two darling angels?

I don't walk the babies as much as I'd like because to be quite honest, it totally stresses me out! :smpullhair: I really would LOVE to take long walks with my 2, but it's a total nightmare from the time I put their harnesses on.

Harley wants to stop & 'squirt' EVERYTHING, and if Dakota see's a moving object (it could be a leaf blowing in the wind) she barks her fool head off! And the PULLING! Argh!! It's Harley mostly, as he leads our walks, so then Missy Moo feels compelled to pull also, it's a struggle, let me tell you!

I have the added difficulty in that Harley is a bit precious - he will NOT eat anything once we leave our house (he makes an exception & will take treats from his Nana (my mum) at her house), so I can't use food treats with walking training - he doesn't care how delicious they might be, he's simply not interested. It's a good thing in one way, because I know he will NEVER in a million years accept anything to eat off a stranger (he wont even accept anything from me when we are out!)

I think if I could get Harley to walk nicely, Dakota would be fine - except for the barking :smpullhair: - she is a total air head and will just follow his lead blindly. If Harley ever reacts to a noise or something - she just mimics him - she has NO idea what she is barking at, but if it upset Harley, she's upset - even tho she doesn't even know why! LOL.

I'd love your thoughts & suggestions on this?

Thanks all!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Hi All,
> 
> Can I get your thoughts & tips on walking nicely on a lead with two darling angels?
> 
> ...



*Um I really don't have any advice but I was just wondering - do you think Harley is comfortable enough sitting upside down on TOP of our little Princess and he's actually getting away with it ???*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry, I changed (deleted) my signature before I saw your post! But yes, I could harldy believe he wanted to stay that close to his evil sister - she didn't care - she's not that bright, but she is pretty


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Sorry, I changed (deleted) my signature before I saw your post! But yes, I could harldy believe he wanted to stay that close to his evil sister - she didn't care - she's not that bright, but she is pretty [/B]




:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I happened to really like that picture


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I happened to really like that picture[/B]


Sorry!! I just can't find one I love right now, and I really want a new sig - but it's bath day tomorrow, so hopefully I will capture a good 'together' pic


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Arabella is wickedly clever , Henry is my sweetly pretty himbo . I feel your pain but doubly so . Henry and Teddy are walked for an hour every day .Teddy heels and sits ( bless him , it took months of cracking the whip ) , Henry rambles along and does NOTHING. They both love other dogs so are very popular . Henry has a lady fan base and sits on strangers feet doing his eyes whilst a fuss is made .
Arabella and Charlotte are another story entirely , they get 20 minutes tops then expect to be carried by their favorite slave . Charlotte trots like a little pony but does jump on my leg after 10 minutes for a hug and kiss . Charlotte will also not budge an inch if any leaf or twig is attached ( she is a PRINCESS after all ) . Arabella does not appreciate walks at all , she twirls and makes gagging noises ( in front of an audience in a HARNESS ) . I DREAD to think how Jasper will behave ( shudder ) . Sarah


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> Arabella is wickedly clever , Henry is my sweetly pretty himbo . I feel your pain but doubly so . Henry and Teddy are walked for an hour every day .Teddy heels and sits ( bless him , it took months of cracking the whip ) , Henry rambles along and does NOTHING. They both love other dogs so are very popular . Henry has a lady fan base and sits on strangers feet doing his eyes whilst a fuss is made .
> Arabella and Charlotte are another story entirely , they get 20 minutes tops then expect to be carried by their favorite slave . Charlotte trots like a little pony but does jump on my leg after 10 minutes for a hug and kiss . Charlotte will also not budge an inch if any leaf or twig is attached ( she is a PRINCESS after all ) . Arabella does not appreciate walks at all , she twirls and makes gagging noises ( in front of an audience in a HARNESS ) . I DREAD to think how Jasper will behave ( shudder ) . Sarah[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm sorry I don't mean to laugh, but I would love being a fly on a fluff (prefferably closer to the head) when you're on your walk.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd love to be able to give you some good advice, but taking Boo & Hannah for a walk together is a real "job". Each one alone is "OK" although they both have a tendency to be pullers. Trying to walk them together is really frustrating. They pull against each other, crisscross, & run over each other.One or the other is always stopping to check something out. Hannah goes on strike sometimes & sits down & refuses to take another step.Boo has a jaunty gate, Hannah scurries & leans sideways. Sometimes they get in a standoff, each pulling in the opposite direction & end up just staring at each other. It's a mess. :smpullhair: I prefer seperate walks if at all possible.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

1. Walk them apart.

2. GENTLE LEADERS for both dogs. 

-He can't constantly mark if you have his head
-She can't follow leaves/ect. if you have her head

You can guide them with you and prevent pulling with a head halter. If they'll take treats for being good, great. If not, still praise them. Some dogs will more readily take a toy than a treat (a quick couple of tugs). 

Work on walking nicely on leash in the house individually. If they don't have a basis, then they don't have anything to go from. Slowly add distractions (do it in the driveway when nobody is home, then the sidewalk, then the driveway when you know there will be a little activity). 

Go to a basic obedience class with one dog at a time (or do 1/2 class with one, 1/2 with the other). It is a great place to work on good behavior with distractions and also get some pointers. 

Remember: Use no longer than a 6 ft leash with a GL. NO FLEXIS. They need to be fitted properly. Somebody at the store or training class should be able to show you. If they are fit correctly, they will not rub and mat. Another reason I like them. 

I had Soda walking a relaxed heel at the national on a plain leash. He got a lot of compliments. He's like that because we worked on it and he was in obedience classes since he was a pup. It does take work, but I think it is well worth it.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> 1. Walk them apart.
> 
> 2. GENTLE LEADERS for both dogs.
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!

I will begin the search for the Gentle Leaders - things aren't so readily available down here!

Do you think after a while, I might be able to walk them together?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm a big fan of a water bottle/squirt gun. But if your dogs love water? Well, it won't be much help! It was the only thing I could get to work with Lucy, you could have been describing her behavior exactly! And the barking? Um... not much help there, except to try the squirt bottle, LOL!


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

_It's Harley mostly, as *he leads our walks,* _

uh, here's the problem. You are supposed to be walking the dogs, not vice-versa. The dog should be either beside you or behind, NOT in front!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> _It's Harley mostly, as *he leads our walks,* _
> 
> uh, here's the problem. You are supposed to be walking the dogs, not vice-versa. The dog should be either beside you or behind, NOT in front![/B]



LOL, yes, I know, it dawned on me as I was typing that :brownbag: I've had Bark Busters in (with DISASTROUS results - lets just say, I got the dud trainer who wanted to use a training collar & wouldn't budge an inch when I said I didn't want to use that, I wanted to be shown a different method)

I'm going to try the gentle leader - fingers crossed!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> I'm a big fan of a water bottle/squirt gun. But if your dogs love water? Well, it won't be much help! It was the only thing I could get to work with Lucy, you could have been describing her behavior exactly! And the barking? Um... not much help there, except to try the squirt bottle, LOL![/B]



LOL I just got my squirt bottle out to try & deal with some barking - but the problem was, Dakota was standing at my feet! I was too afraid to spray her at such close range!! I'm such a soft touch!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thank you!!!!
> 
> I will begin the search for the Gentle Leaders - things aren't so readily available down here!
> 
> Do you think after a while, I might be able to walk them together?[/B]


Yes, I certainly do. 

You can order a GL online. Buy a GL from CleanRun.com

For my 5-6 lbers, I've used the petite size. They even come in nice colors.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437865
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Instead of telling your dog they are wrong all of the time, try telling them they are right. 

1. Catch your dog BEFORE they start barking (and setting them up is totally fine), ask them to do an incompatible behavior, hold their attention, and reward them.

2. Work on a command (Watch me is my favorite) which will hold their attention for a decent amount of time. Work on it inside with no distractions, slowly adding distractions. When you want your dog to stop doing something, you can ask them to do this incompatible behavior and reward them for being right instead. 

Barking is a hard behavior to change because it is self-rewarding. You need to come up with a big reward and make you more interesting. For leaves and things, I'll go for a walk with someone, ignore the dog and leave the leash with poor hubby, pick up the leaf, ask the dog to touch the leaf (either paw or nose), and continue on my way. One of the most important things for you to do is NOT get upset, start tugging on the leash, or give any attention to the poor behavior. I've also just said "uh oh" in a calm voice and walked away. My dog doesn't have a choice in watching what they wanted because I "have their head" aka can get their attention in the direction I want. I do wave my hand in front of their face and saw lets go before just walking away. 

Mostly, whatever you choose, be consistent. If your dogs knows how a situation is going to work, your efforts will advance faster.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Instead of telling your dog they are wrong all of the time, try telling them they are right.
> 
> 1. Catch your dog BEFORE they start barking (and setting them up is totally fine), ask them to do an incompatible behavior, hold their attention, and reward them.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I really appreciate your advice!! 

I just got back from the store - we now have 2 Gentle Leaders (not cheap - $25 each! eeek! - but I'm willing to give this my best shot!!) - they came with an instructional DVD, so once I've watched that, I'll see how Harley & Dakota feel about them - I'm not expecting them to be a huge hit! LOL.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I walk and trained my guys Cesar Milan style - it takes about 5 minutes to get going and then they fall in line. It looks harsh on TV but it's not really. Just gentle corrections and body language that they respond to really quickly. No hitting, no pulling, no yelling - It's 99% body language and attitude.

I use the .25 cent slip leads for walks placed up high around the neck like a show lead. They don't pull so I don't have to worry about the trachea issues. We walk briskly no stopping unless I say so, so that they know I'm the leader. When we get to the end of the walk they get to go potty.

When we go other places I use regular collars and harnesses and they don't pull because they have already learned from our regular walks that I'm the leader. 

I walk the littlest one separately to teach her, but carry her on our regular 2 mile course because she can't keep up but she still wants and needs to come with. 

Leslie and Izzy


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thank you so much, I really appreciate your advice!!
> 
> I just got back from the store - we now have 2 Gentle Leaders (not cheap - $25 each! eeek! - but I'm willing to give this my best shot!!) - they came with an instructional DVD, so once I've watched that, I'll see how Harley & Dakota feel about them - I'm not expecting them to be a huge hit! LOL.
> 
> Thanks again for your help![/B]


Do go slow introducing the GL. My Mikey wore it most of the time when we were out of the house and he didn't like it, but learned to tolerate it without a problem. Some dogs I've put it on just could care less. I do the treat, slide a little, treat, slide a little with the nose loop over a few sessions before I put it on all the way so that they get use to the process. 

I think the GL is a great tool. It has always given me an edge to get training going.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=437974
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I plan to start slowly as you suggested earlier in the driveway & work up from there - I haven't watched the DVD yet, but hope to do that today. I figure if we are starting to get used to it at home, Harley may accept treats.

Thanks again, your advice is much appreciated.


----------

